# Sticky  Rate Our Supertalls!



## Hudson11

Hi There!

It is with great excitement that I can announce that the Rate Our Talls section is being revamped. This includes a section where you can rate all of the world's currently completed supertall skyscrapers. When you're done checking the progress of your favorite under construction supertall projects, hop on over and rate your favorite completed ones. 

*To rate your favorite completed supertalls, click on this link!*


----------

